# Ugly horses



## Shoebox

I don't think ALL of my filly is ugly... But her neck makes her look like a llama, does that count?! I really don't like her ewe neck. Hoping she grows out of it! At least it's not THAT obvious when her head isn't up...


----------



## Endiku

LOL, love this idea!

Kenzie fits this group....for now. I'm hoping there is a beautiful swan underneath the... well, current funky looking yearling. Every now and then though, I see a glimpse of the potential beautiful mare she can be.

Why she's ugly: Her neck is ultra short and thin, she has huge shark fin withers, her legs are pencil thin, and she has so many scars (many aren't her fault...but may are. You're looking at the worlds clutziest horse right here. She hurts herself on sharp air molecules) that you could play connect the dots with them. She also has a habit (not pain related that the vet or chiro can tell) of standing as awkwardly as possible when the camera shows up. Her favorite pose is the giraffe necked, splayed legged, gawking faced pose.



















Her famous pose : I think she believes its attractive. Its not. haha.









Lucky for her, she's so ugly that she's cute...most of the time! LOL her nicknames are "skinny butt" and "noodle pony" though, rarely Kenzie which is her actual name xD


----------



## Cherrij

Grand - 3yr old. 
Why is he ugly: He has got a steep shoulder, big head (jughead) droopy look on his face half the time, and always shows his ribs.. Also a "roman nose" in a way - it is not classical - as the whole face would be bent outward, but just the nose. 
Why I love him anyway: he is just awesome, learns fast, respects me, wants to be with me, nickers every time I show up near the pastures, comes to me when I call, acts like a huge puppy, and is extremely sweet. And is shaping out to be a very nice horse.. with that very handsome looking face that looks smaller already (proportions getting fixed)

All skinny and fugly months and months ago.. 








Typical droopy face with the nose visible clearly!









But when I look at him being like this, I am totally in love..


----------



## MissingStar

Llama, Shoebox? I bought myself a warthog last year. This is my rescue, Merlin, not long after he arrived:









What do I love about him? Everything, naturally!


----------



## Cherrij

Forgot to add. He isn't even the "right color"  He gets picked on every day, by his buddy, by me and his buddy's owner  For everything - droopy face, doped look in his eyes, being all weird, for being the wrong color, for being such a baby etc


----------



## churumbeque

smrobs said:


> Okay, we all know that some of us have them :wink: LOL. So, before anyone gets their panties in a twist, just remember that this is all in good fun. Don't use anyone else's horses, only your own.
> 
> Let's see your ugly horses. Tell us what about them you think is ugly, and tell us why you love them anyway.
> 
> I'll start
> 
> This is Bessie, she's an 11 year old Belgian mare.
> 
> Why she's ugly: Big clunky head, moose nose, mule ears that constantly hang straight out to either side, super short thick neck.
> 
> Why I love her anyway: She has the best mind. No matter what you ask her to do or whether she's ever done it before, she always tries to please and stays calm. She's also a calming influence on her driving partner, John, who is much hotter blooded. Also, she gave me a wonderful foal who has grown into a fantastic young horse with his momma's temperament and, thankfully, his Daddy's head LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talyn: coming 2 year old grade pinto filly.
> 
> Why she's ugly: Unrefined head, prominent ewe neck, long back, long pasterns, wonky hind legs.
> 
> Why I love her anyway: She's smart...maybe too smart LOL. She takes everything I throw at her in stride and gains confidence every day. She's sweet and seeks me out for scratches in all her favorite places. She's very sensible and isn't prone to panicking, in spite of her feral breeding and upbringing.


When I saw the title to this thread I'm like oh I got to tell a robs about it and then I saw you started it all I could think of is the one horse you had that I asked if it had a nice personalitylol


----------



## Endiku

oh my GOODNESS. Send me Merlin please. I want a warthog pony!!!

I realized I didn't write why I still love Kenzie...oops xD

I still love her because she has such a forgiving personality. She's been through a ton of stuff caused by people but she still loves human company. She isn't smart in the sense of self-preservation but she learns very quickly when she is taught something and she doesn't forget what she has learned.

Oh and apparently she's so smart she has learned to open gates. She let herself and her two new friends out into my friend lawn yesterday. Wonderful...haha


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Name: Sky-dolph
Why he's ugly: Big ol thick and short antlers, bright pink squishy nose, super fat like he's had too many carrots, wide eyed look, awkward racing stripes on his cannon bones, big red butt
Why I love him anyway: He puts up with my shennanigans...


----------



## BlueSpark

I LOVE this thread 

Pickles WAS ugly:



but she grew up pretty nice. at the time she was a fuzzy, brown, gangly, skinny necked, pot bellied little thing. I didn't have much hope. But she proved me wrong(thankfully). I would have loved her any ways, for her wonderful

I've gotten really into photography, and discovered a good picture can make any horse look amazing, and a bad one can make any horse hideous.

for example, this is a picture I look of what is undoubtedly the ugliest horse on the farm. thin, ewe neck, coarse ugly head, no hind end, terrible top line, pot belly


----------



## pbeebs

hahaha this is such a cute thread!


----------



## Saddlebag

So......where are the pics of the ugly horses?


----------



## FlyGap

Oh wait... I'll add!
Awesome thread S!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkylem

Okay in fairness to the horses, let see photos of all the ugly riders.


----------



## womack29

Great thread made me smile


----------



## Endiku

Saddlebag said:


> So......where are the pics of the ugly horses?


 
Ok ok, fine. Here is my REAL ugly horse. Kenzie just pretends to be ugly. This guy really is an ugly horse. Don't worry, he's mine too. Some of y'all have met him...

Why I think he's ugly: Ok, for one he's FAT. Look at that cresty neck! His nose is really long and always snotty, and his ears always flop over like he's drunk or something. He's also seriously wasp waisted, has insanely crooked legs, and literally NO wither. Like, worst case of mutton withers I've ever seen. He grows practically no mane or tail either so I had to hog him and...uhhh...shave his tail? And have I mentioned how HORRIBLE he is to fit a saddle to? I mean, clearly I put this western saddle on him correctly and its the biggest I could find. Its a 4" seat! He's so fat I can't get the cinch around him either.










And I don't know about you guys but I think he has a jug head...









Worst part? HE THINKS HE'S A PUPPY OR SOMETHING!!! :evil:









Why I still love him: well, he put up with this... and me :lol: good thing he's not really a horse...he's almost as big as one now though! lol. (pics taken when he was 7 months old. He's 2 1/2 now)


----------



## Shoebox

Endiku said:


> Ok ok, fine. Here is my REAL ugly horse. Kenzie just pretends to be ugly. This guy really is an ugly horse. Don't worry, he's mine too. Some of y'all have met him...
> 
> Why I think he's ugly: Ok, for one he's FAT. Look at that cresty neck! His nose is really long and always snotty, and his ears always flop over like he's drunk or something. He's also seriously wasp waisted, has insanely crooked legs, and literally NO wither. Like, worst case of mutton withers I've ever seen. He grows practically no mane or tail either so I had to hog him and...uhhh...shave his tail? And have I mentioned how HORRIBLE he is to fit a saddle to? I mean, clearly I put this western saddle on him correctly and its the biggest I could find. Its a 4" seat! He's so fat I can't get the cinch around him either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't know about you guys but I think he has a jug head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst part? HE THINKS HE'S A PUPPY OR SOMETHING!!! :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why I still love him: well, he put up with this... and me :lol: good thing he's not really a horse...he's almost as big as one now though! lol. (pics taken when he was 7 months old. He's 2 1/2 now)


I have one of those too! Here he is the day I made my first rope halter. Old lug didn't even appreciate it. He makes a terrible riding horse!


----------



## flytobecat

Willow has a huge flat mustang head along with a short neck and crooked legs.
Why I love her, she is smart, willing, loves her people, and has a very smooth trot.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Poor Clyde is what we call a 'family horse', his back is so long you can fit the whole family on him. Big huge hammer head, hardly any hip and post legged in the hind legs. But I love him, he can really travel some ground and will run to cattle.

I found the most unflattering picture of baby Hooey. This was the day I brought him home, of course all yearlings go through the uglies and he was standing in a hole, but yikes! LOL


----------



## tinyliny

MissingStar said:


> Llama, Shoebox? I bought myself a warthog last year. This is my rescue, Merlin, not long after he arrived:
> 
> View attachment 309634
> 
> 
> What do I love about him? Everything, naturally!



I thought you were saying "warthog" as a euphamism, but [email protected]! that horse looks exactly like a warthog!


----------



## VLBUltraHot

This thread is awesome lol. 

This is Vinny. He is my rescue that will live with me until his last day!

Why he's ugly: these pictures don't do his full ugliness justice at all. When he stands square he has quite an impressive little sway back and pot belly. He reminds me of a body builder (without the muscle) with his tiny little hip and butt, yet his huge girth and thick neck. He also has a very large sheath..people ask me all the time if I bean him because it looks swollen lol. He also can't gallop to save his life, looks all strung out and awkward. 

Why I love him: He is super smart. He's the king at opening almost any gate, lock, latch, you name it. He doesn't have a mean bone in his body toward other horses and is THE best babysitter I've ever had. He is quick to correct the youngins, but is so gentle and patient. Wouldn't trade his big goofy self for the world!

Little bitty butt:wink:









Wallowing in the mud after a good rain.


----------



## WesternRider88

How about an ugly mule? Lol 

Why he's ugly: He has a really long back. Long ears that flop around when he trots and also tiny butt with a huge belly.

Why I still love him: Because he has an awesome personality and because he's so ugly he's beautiful! :lol:


----------



## beau159

Such uuuuuuugly horses. How do you people live with yourselves???







(If you can't see it on your computer screen, my words are oozing sarcasm.)


This is my mom's colt,, Reckless. (he's the bay). My older brother likes to call him BLOCKHEAD because he just had this horrible triangle-looking forehead that didn't fit his head at all. Not to mention really downhill and cow-hocked. 




















I don't have a recent picture of him, but his hocks are straigthening out, he's growing into his forehead (actually has a very cute and refined head now), and he's leveling out. The trainer had him doing flying lead changes in 30 days so he is as smart as a whip!!


----------



## CandyCanes

My ugly mule... Candy is 13.2 hh and Diddly is 16.1hh.... Candy needs the bridle put down a couple of holes for the bridle to fit. 
In simple language she has a big head.


----------



## smrobs

Beau, sounds like he needed that big head to store all the brains LOL.


Gorgeous "ugly" horses everyone!


----------



## beau159

smrobs said:


> Beau, sounds like he needed that big head to store all the brains LOL.


Haha, I think so. He's bred Frenchman's Guy and everyone's always said that you better train a Frenchman's Guy right the first time, because they are *smart* and will retain everything. 

He's 100% AQHA but his nose is so petite it reminds me more of an Arabian head.


----------



## fallengt09

I love this! :lol:
This is one of my girls. This picture doesn't really show it much, but she has a HUGE head and short short neck which is just funky, but she is the best horse I've ever had, is one of my former barrel horses and totally kicked butt in her first year, and is always willing to do what is asked, even though she can't see. She's so good, even veterinarians that do not know her cannot believe she is an ancient blind horse. They always want to check her teeth and eyes lol


----------



## Cherrij

WOW, Fallen, that is one amazing horse in that picture, and BLIND! O_O


----------



## fallengt09

Cherrij said:


> WOW, Fallen, that is one amazing horse in that picture, and BLIND! O_O


Thanks! I can't find a good picture of her ugliness lol 
She's been blind about 2 years. She's actually easier to ride now since she has to rely on me, but she still gets her old barrel horse hotness and tries to pull my arms out of my sockets :lol:


----------



## Kayty

MissingStar said:


> Llama, Shoebox? I bought myself a warthog last year. This is my rescue, Merlin, not long after he arrived:
> 
> View attachment 309634
> 
> 
> What do I love about him? Everything, naturally!


My god... he actually DOES look like a warthog!! He's not ugly, warthogs are awesome (come on... Pumba is a warthog and who doesn't love him :lol!


----------



## Ashkat128

This is my ugly horse Royal. Turned 28 this year  Why is he ugly? Lol he has a huge sway back, cowhocks so bad they almost touch, a head only draft bridles fit, puffy appy eyes, a tail like a feather duster and oh his poor mane... Even his color.

Why we love him? He's the smoothest horse I've ever had the pleasure to ride. He can be handled by anyone despite being 16.1 and struts his stuff like hes the hottest boy out there (literally- that feather duster tail goes strait up!). We've painted him pink for breast cancer rides, dressed him up for Christmas and taken him every where and his can do attitude just makes you smile. Age really is just a number for him


----------

